# Does Windows 10 check your computer for compatibility before downloading?



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have an HP computer with Windows 7 that needs to be upgraded to Windows 10.

If I go to the Microsoft site will it check my computer to see if it's compatible for Windows 10?

Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Download the Windows upgrade advisor for Windows 7.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=20

That will tell you what you need to know.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

This says it tells me if my computer is ready for Windows 7. I've already got Windows 7.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-specifications



fishhead said:


> If I go to the Microsoft site will it check my computer to see if it's compatible for Windows 10?


Open "Control Panel", click "System", click "Windows experience index" then click "View and print detailed performance and system information".

That will show what you have.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fishhead said:


> This says it tells me if my computer is ready for Windows 7. I've already got Windows 7.


Sorry, wrong link. Try this.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3159635/windows-10-update-assistant


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

It says I need a license so I'm assuming that I have to buy the software to install.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here is what it says I need and what I have.

Is it worth installing windows 10 or should I upgrade with new parts or just buy a new computer that already has windows 10?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fishhead said:


> It says I need a license so I'm assuming that I have to buy the software to install.


When you get to the page that asks for a product key, click the link in the bottom-right that says "I don't have a product key." It should install normally after that.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

